# Anal gland infection...Help!!



## YayaMom (Mar 24, 2010)

I took my chi to the vet about 10 days ago for an anal gland infection. Poor baby was scooting herself raw and her left gland was noticeably swollen and hot to the touch. Luckily I caught it before it abcessed, but now I can't get the infection under control! She's on antibiotics (clindamycin) and the swelling has gone down, but there is still pus draining from her anus. She has a check-up next Wed, but is there anything else I can do for my dog in the meantime? She doesn't seem to be in distress but the discharge is troubling me. I would attempt to express the gland myself but I've never done it on an infected one and I'm terrified of hurting her. 

While we're on the subject, what is your stance on anal gland expression? Is it really necessary? My chi is 7 years old and never had any gland problems. She had them expressed for the very first time this year by our new vet, and that's when she started having trouble, particularly her left one. I'm wondering if there is a correlation or just a mere coincidence.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

YayaMom said:


> Iy chi is 7 years old and never had any gland problems. She had them expressed for the very first time this year by our new vet, and that's when she started having trouble, particularly her left one. I'm wondering if there is a correlation or just a mere coincidence.


I would go see another Vet and get a second opinion. 
I hope she gets well soon


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Personally, I don't think that anal glands need to be expressed routinely unless there is a problem. I think that the squeezing of the glands can actually force some of the contents deeper into the gland and set up an infection. 

I hope that she is feeling better soon. It does sound like the antibiotics aren't doing their job though if she is still having pus. I'd suggest another opinion also. I know that anal gland problems can be VERY painful.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie just recently needed to have her anal glands expressed. i noticed her dragging her behind, and she was pulling some of her hair out back there. i took her to the vet and it was her anal glands. The Vet put her on antibiotics. She said some dogs are more prone to having problems than others. Tootsie has no problems atall and i wouldnt have hers done unless there was a problem. The Vet said to help Minnie in the futer i should add some fiber into her diet. i'm not sure yet what i will give her with fiber in it... i was thinking a couple little green beans and see how that goes. ( i think they have fiber, will have to look that up )


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

If she will let you, you can warm pack or use warm hydrotherapy on her little bottom. Either wet a washcloth with pretty warm water, wring out well and place on her rear and hold there for 10 minutes or so. Rewetting when needed so it stays warm. Or put her in the sink and turn on the warm water and use the sprayer to direct it down her rear from the base of her tail down towards her paws for 10 minutes or so. 

I would probably do the warm packing, it's easier and less mess. 

Some dogs have anal gland issues and some don't. Lilo needs her expressed about every 2 weeks or so. I know she needs it when she stops walking to turn and bite at her rear and then spins in circles trying to get at it. I'm going to add some green beans or pumpkin to her diet to try to bulk it up a little to help her express them on her own when pooping.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Anal Glands are such a pain, Blaze has overactive ones that I express every 2 weeks. 
I've noticed in dogs that I work with, as they age they tend to lose muscle mass and start needing them expressed because of it. I've seen changes in diet cause it too.
However if it happened around the time your vet did it, it's possible she squeezed the left one to hard and could have done something to it. I'd go for that second opinion. The fact thats she's never had a probem before and now she does would send me to another vet.


----------



## YayaMom (Mar 24, 2010)

omguthrie said:


> If she will let you, you can warm pack or use warm hydrotherapy on her little bottom. Either wet a washcloth with pretty warm water, wring out well and place on her rear and hold there for 10 minutes or so. Rewetting when needed so it stays warm. Or put her in the sink and turn on the warm water and use the sprayer to direct it down her rear from the base of her tail down towards her paws for 10 minutes or so.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wouldn't the warm compress exacerbate the infection? Please excuse my ignorance, I'm not too well-versed on anal gland matters.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

My Max has to have his glands drained about every 6 to 8 weeks. I have it done by the vet.

*Does anyone know why Max doesn't like to be picked up when his glands are full? It seems to hurt him around his chest area - and this makes me wonder if something else isn't going on. The vet told me that their entire digestive track can back up if their glands don't express. But I'm not sure he's got it right either - any thoughts???*


----------

